# Possible Issues - Sunday 26th



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Due to router maintenance at the data centre where the UK-Muscle server lives, some users may have issues connecting to the site on Sunday morning.

The maintenance is scheduled between 6am - 10am BST.

L


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------

